# Minolta X-700 & Cobra MD210 Flash Unit



## Jcm850 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi there I recently bought this camera and eventually bought the Cobra flash (Both used). On the side of the Cobra flash box it says it can work with Canon, Nikon, Minolta, Pentax and Olympus cameras.

My question is:
Will this flash unit work with my Minolta X-700?

Also is there a manual anywhere for this flash unit... Preferably free 

Thanks
Rich


----------



## RancerDS (Nov 11, 2009)

Rich,

I think you'll find better performance with dedicated flashes versus those that work with various models.  Sync times come into play as some are 1/60th versus 1/125th.  Think there are even some with a faster shutter-sync too in manual focus SLR's.

Yet if any off-name, non-dedicated flash works for you; don't go spend the extra tons of cash on trying to beat performance.  Try flash diffusers if it's too bright.  Try post-developed processing to clean up your shots or add brightness.

Whatever you get, just work with it a while and you'll get to know what it will or won't do.


----------



## Jcm850 (Nov 11, 2009)

RancerDS said:


> Rich,
> 
> I think you'll find better performance with dedicated flashes versus those that work with various models.  Sync times come into play as some are 1/60th versus 1/125th.  Think there are even some with a faster shutter-sync too in manual focus SLR's.
> 
> ...





But is it safe to use the flash I have just bought for this camera?


----------



## RancerDS (Nov 12, 2009)

If the contacts match up, your flash will go off when you click the shutter.  I don't foresee how it could cause damage to your equipment, unless something is between the two that could cause a short.

Am curious what you paid for your X-700.  PM me if you want to share that tidbit.


----------



## Jcm850 (Nov 12, 2009)

RancerDS said:


> If the contacts match up, your flash will go off when you click the shutter.  I don't foresee how it could cause damage to your equipment, unless something is between the two that could cause a short.
> 
> Am curious what you paid for your X-700.  PM me if you want to share that tidbit.



SO... Is it just Digital SLR's that you have to be super careful with (In regards to the type of flash you use).

I paid just under £30.
That includes the X-700 and 1.7 Minolta lens, the 'Camera Of The Year' original box, the camera leather case & some extras.

This thing is a beauty.... Simply amazing.


----------



## RancerDS (Nov 12, 2009)

Jcm850 said:


> SO... Is it just Digital SLR's that you have to be super careful with (In regards to the type of flash you use).



Yeah, anything advanced means the more care you usually have to show. Autofocus lenses, computer chip internally, LCD screen(s), etc.  Maybe that's why I'm buying older manual focus SLR's.   Hmmm.




> I paid just under £30.
> That includes the X-700 and 1.7 Minolta lens, the 'Camera Of The Year' original box, the camera leather case & some extras.
> 
> This thing is a beauty.... Simply amazing.


I'm envious.  Guy about 100 miles from me had one for roughly the same price, but no batteries.  Instead of me buying batteries and driving that far to test it; asked that he buy the batteries and meet me half way -- or cut the price.  He wouldn't budge.  (Sighs)


----------



## Jcm850 (Nov 12, 2009)

RancerDS said:


> Jcm850 said:
> 
> 
> > SO... Is it just Digital SLR's that you have to be super careful with (In regards to the type of flash you use).
> ...




The batteries are only about £2... Pretty good considering the cost of a new DSLR battery.


----------



## Jcm850 (Nov 18, 2009)

Would this flash (Cobra MD210) work with a Canon EOS-3  and/or Canon EOS-5    ? ? ?

Thanks


----------



## keeylyme (Nov 22, 2009)

Jcm850 said:


> Hi there I recently bought this camera and eventually bought the Cobra flash (Both used). On the side of the Cobra flash box it says it can work with Canon, Nikon, Minolta, Pentax and Olympus cameras.
> 
> My question is:
> Will this flash unit work with my Minolta X-700?
> ...


 
Good to see another Minolta X-700 user on here.  I'm dusting both of mine off and getting started shooting again after not doing so for a long time.


----------



## Jcm850 (Nov 22, 2009)

keeylyme said:


> Jcm850 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there I recently bought this camera and eventually bought the Cobra flash (Both used). On the side of the Cobra flash box it says it can work with Canon, Nikon, Minolta, Pentax and Olympus cameras.
> ...


 

Excellent.. It's a great camera!!!:greenpbl:


----------



## nally (Nov 25, 2009)

haha 
winning all the time 
then it is so hard for you to have any match 








little house on the prairie 1-10


----------

